# Using a virtual office to setup a company in thailand



## albertgpf (Oct 26, 2021)

Based on my research, it seems like its possible to use a virtual office to setup a business in thailand instead of having a physical office. I'm wondering if anyone here actually have actually successfully legally setup a company by subscribing to a virtual office in bangkok?

The company/package I am looking at is Virtual Office, Mail Forwarding, Business Address Service in Ekkamai, Bangkok, Thailand by UnionSPACE and the idea is to

1) sign up for a virtual office
2) use it to register my business in thailand
3) run the business while travelling around thailand and yet having a fix business presence.

any one uses them or any other company for the same objective successfully?


----------

